#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل گنو لینوکس | genu linux operating system >  > آموزشی: ارسال اسم ام اس خیالی در kali linux

## nekooee

سلام

می توانید از آموزش زیر استفاده کنید فقط یک نکته داره که باید امولاتور اندروید روی کالی شما نصب باشه که در فیلم آموزشی زیر چون نصب نیست در نهایت sms ارسال نمی شود. مورد بعد برای ارسال sms چندتا سرویس هست که در آخرین مراحل باید یکی را انتخاب کنید ولی من نمیدونم که اینها به ایران هم sms میفرستند یا نه! می تونید خودتون تست کنید با همه سرویسها شاید یکی به ایران هم ارسال کنه.

موفق باشید





        To view this video please enable JavaScript, and consider upgrading to a web browser that
        supports HTML5 video

----------

*AMD*,*farzad_yousefi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

